# Tracking a wounded hog .....



## Glenn (Oct 8, 2010)

Well as some read earlier I shot a big hog down here in Central Florida this morning and I thought it was going to be an easy recovery.

Anyways we trailed the hog for several hundred yards to where we found where it bedded up. The hog did a zig zag through an old dried up swamp that was Fetterbush Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----! After not being able to pickup the blood trail again we called off the search.

Either way this is the first hog that I have shot and not found and the amount of blood coming out of it we just knew we were going to have fresh pork this weekend.

Anyways here are a couple picture of the blood trail before it ended and became to thick to take pictures.....


----------



## BkBigkid (Oct 8, 2010)

Hate to hear you couldn't find him. 
Nice Blood trail he left behind for you.


----------



## OconeeDan (Oct 8, 2010)

I was once told by a very seasoned hog hunter...if you don't find it quick, you are likely to not find it.  They are tough critters for sure.
Dan


----------



## hogdgz (Oct 8, 2010)

I shot one about a month or so ago and thought my shot was perfect, low and tight behind the sholuder, hog squeeled and took off and thought i heard it crash, I got a full pass through, blood soaked arrow and POORING blood out both sides, u could even see the blood in water he was bleeding so good, trailed him for ever and never found him. I shot alot of hogs wit a bow and would have never thought I would have lost this hog but they are tough critters and shot must not have been as good as i thought.


----------



## robert carter (Oct 9, 2010)

I shot one once that bleed like that. I hit him to low in the briskit. I just knew I had him from the blood. I killed him nearly 3 months later with a woodsman scar barely touching meat under his heart.RC


----------



## Glenn (Oct 9, 2010)

Yeah the shot was low and in the shoulder. He was also quartering to me a little bit so I should have just passed on the shot. 

Live and Learn.....

I just want my dang arrow back cause those Razorcaps broadheads, brass inserts, and Goldtips ain't cheap!


----------

